# NJ/NY Breeders



## erose (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey guys!

I am looking to get two females in the near future, preferably from a breeder. I've checked several breeder websites in the NJ/NY area but a lot of the websites no longer exist or were last updated in like 2009. 

I was wondering if anyone knows of any breeders in NJ/NY or the Tri State Area. 

Thanks!


----------



## iloveme88999 (Aug 5, 2015)

I know of a shelter in northern NJ that often has rats, it's called St. Huberts. I had the same issue when looking for my rats but eventually decided to go to the shelter instead. It's a great place with wonderful staff and animals. I know it's not a breeder, but it's a great place.


----------



## erose (Dec 31, 2015)

I was thinking about checking some shelters. I've been getting my rats from a small pet store in Chester, NJ (not petco or anything like that). They seem to treat their animals well, however one rat that I got from there died kind of young, and my other rat has always had an upper respiratory infection which has now gotten way worse. 

I wanted to go with a breeder because the rats would (maybe) be healthier. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I am in NY but way over on the western side of the state so prob too far lol

I'd check out these groups
https://www.facebook.com/groups/upstatenyrats/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/594127184000084/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1594389890777970/

I have seen posts in those groups from ppl on the eastern side of things.

Goodluck


----------

